

My experience with Coinbase's bug bounty program. - RyanCollins
https://hackerone.com/reports/7369

======
RyanCollins
In the end I have mixed feelings. I took a total of 40 days from the original
report to be rewarded the bounty. I also think it is important to note that at
the time of the report it was posted on Coinbase's website that the minimum
bounty payout is $1,000 [1]. I think it is a good idea to share this with the
community.

Someone on the #bitcoin IRC channel suggested I request a link to the
duplicate bug report that Coinbase claims. I have posted a new comment on the
hackerone report requesting the link.

Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/27g0ge/for_the_sake...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/27g0ge/for_the_sake_of_transparency_here_is_my/)

Imgur link to the original big report that is the attached image in the
hackerone report:
[http://i.imgur.com/8q84gyk.png](http://i.imgur.com/8q84gyk.png)

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140331044127/https://coinbase.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140331044127/https://coinbase.com/whitehat)

